
Recent Hacks and Two-Factor Authentication - jonstuebe
http://jonstuebe.com/2012/08/25/recent-hacks-and-two-factor-authentication/
======
lutusp
A typical sentence from the article:

> However, I’ve noticed more and more that friends who I know practice good or
> even excellent password practices have had there [sic] logins compromised

I wish people would learn to write in advance of posting articles, not
afterward.

> friends who I know

That would be "friends". Yes? Unless you have friends you don't know.

> practice good or even excellent password practices

"Practice ... practices". Yes, I think we get it.

> have had there [sic] logins compromised

People who only hear words, who never read or write them, famously cannot
distinguish between the homonyms "their" and "there". A similar problem comes
up with "site|sight|cite" and a few other common words -- but apparently
they're not common enough to learn the difference.

And why point this out? Because learning to write _before_ posting articles
online is a sign of respect for the reader. It's identical to sloppy
programming -- the originator rushes the job and saves himself a few minutes,
but the program then wastes the time of thousands of users.

Ironically, pointing out bad programming methods is perfectly acceptable, but
pointing out bad grammar is almost universally disparaged. To me, the two
cases seem perfectly symmetrical, but this is a minority view.

~~~
jonstuebe
Thanks for the criticism. While I definitely should have caught some of the
errors, you obviously had no trouble understanding the meaning of the article,
which in my opinion is why you were there in the first place reading. I'm not
condoning bad grammar, but at the same time, I never called myself a
professional writer.

